# UO-Freeshard



## Shadistar (4. Februar 2007)

Moin,

kennt jemand von euch, einen uo-freeshard mit vielen membern wo einigermaßen gutes rp abgeliefert wird. Falls jemand siebenwind kennt; sowas in der art solltes sein.

Mfg


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

> kennt jemand von euch, einen uo-freeshard



Könntest du etwas näher beschreiben was das ist?



> wo einigermaßen gutes rp abgeliefert wird



Was ist rp?



> Falls jemand siebenwind kennt



Nein.....


Ich würde an deiner Stelle wenn du eine Antwort verlangst, deine Frage etwas Präzieser auszu drücken damit man wenigstens ein bisschen weiß worum es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (4. Februar 2007)

rp --> real play (reales spielen) wie in wow Real Play relam's obwol in wow eh keiner wirckliches rp macht

Siebenwind --> ein freeshard (kostenlos) der durch die grafik von uo untertüzt wird

aber ich vermute wer diese dinge nicht weiß kennt keinen^^


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Naja gut da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Aber hättest du das mir RP-Realm etc. etwas besser umschrieben hätte selbst ich es entschlüsseln können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veromsi (5. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mal ne Zeitlang auf www.eurebia.net gespielt. Weiss aber nicht wie es um diesen Server steht. Geben dürfte es ihn noch. 
War damals gemütlich auf diesem Shard aber es sind viele leute gegangen...

Dann kenn ich noch Siebenwind. www.siebenwind.de 
Hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht als auf Eurebia.

Mehr kenne ich ehrlich gesagt so auf die schnelle nicht.


----------



## ToKaPo (5. Februar 2007)

Veromsi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Zeitlang auf www.eurebia.net gespielt. Weiss aber nicht wie es um diesen Server steht. Geben dürfte es ihn noch.
> War damals gemütlich auf diesem Shard aber es sind viele leute gegangen...
> 
> Dann kenn ich noch Siebenwind. www.siebenwind.de
> ...




Ich glaub Siebenwind ist so mit einer der größten Freeshards die es noch gibt. Durch die veralterte UO-Engine siecht ja die gesamte Community so langsam vor sich hin. Vor 2-3 Jahren waren da noch gut 200 Spieler jeden Abend online, mittlerweile dürften es nur noch um die 80 sein. Spiele da auch nicht mehr wirklich aktiv, der Staff war die letzten Jahre einfach zu scheisse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor Siebenwind habe ich auf Cimmeria gespielt. Allerdings weiß ich weder die URL der Webseite noch ob es den Shard überhaupt noch gibt. Als ich aufgehört hab da zu spielen hatte sich der Staff gerade zerstritten und in alle Winde verstreut. Hatte allerdings ne nette Hintergrundstory und man hatte als Spieler jede Menge Freiheiten und die Möglichkeit die Welt und die Geschichte zu beeinflussen. Ganz anders als auf Siebenwind...
Dann sind mir nur noch Midgard und UO-Mittelerde bekannt. Ob es ersteren noch gibt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht, UO-Mittelerde dagegen hat wohl recht starken zulauf. Da Freeshards allerdings zu einer rechtlichen Grauzone gehören, solltest Du lieber danach Googlen, ich schätze mal Links sind hier nicht so gerne gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veromsi (5. Februar 2007)

Wie gesagt es waren auf Eurebia an sich sehr wenige Leute online. Das höchste war mal 80 Leute an einem Abend. Es hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht, weil alle sich sehr viel mühe gegeben haben das RP einzuhalten. Der Shard ist in meinen Augen aber zu brüche gegangen.
Leider.


----------



## Shadistar (5. Februar 2007)

ToKaPo wer/was hast du auf 7w gespielt?^^

und ja, der staff insbesondere die Hüter waren manchmal nicht die besten. Haben sich immer beschwert das mein Hochelf Kriger mit nem schweren 2händer rumleuft^^


----------



## ToKaPo (5. Februar 2007)

Alles mögliche... ^^
Mein erster Char war nen Waldelf, muss so 2003 rum gewesen sein. Irgendwann wurds langweilig und ich hab mir nen Orken erstellt den ich heute immer noch habe...
Nebenher halt noch einige Zweitchars und nen paar Questchars waren auch dabei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagan (6. Februar 2007)

Shadistar schrieb:


> rp --> real play (reales spielen) wie in wow Real Play relam's obwol in wow eh keiner wirckliches rp macht




Ich dachte immer, "rp" steht für "role play", also Rollenspiel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seren (6. Februar 2007)

Allerdings, RP steht für Role Play, meine ich ich zumindest auch 

Ich empfehle dir folgendes:
Iris - ein guter Client, wenn man Geduld hat wird er sicher auch stabil.

Ein großer, deutscher Freeshard:
Vetus-Mundus

Freeshard-Liste:
UO-World


----------



## Shadistar (7. Februar 2007)

und iris ist auch ein UO-Freeshard, die grafik der bilder sind für uo ja gigantisch geyl^^

aber irgendwie leuft iris nicht bei mir obwohl ich nen hight -end- pc und ultima online 3d instaliert habe. Vetus Mundus ist nicht rp (real play) man KANN es dort machen aber keiner MUSS es machen und das ist blöde o.O

RP = Rolenspiel siehe seite http://www.vetus-mundus.de/index.php

und die freeshardliste; die hab ich mir schon 5 mal reingezogen eher minderwertige shards, leider...

Ich hoffe mir kann noch einer einen rollenspielfreeshard von uo nennen auf dem es gute spieleranzahl gibt^^


----------



## Veromsi (7. Februar 2007)

Ah mir fällt auch noch einer ein.
Habe da aber nur kurz gespielt, weil ich keine Zeit mehr für richtig tiefgründiges Rp hatte. Und das war ja das Schöne an UO.

www.vergessene-welt.de

Ist an sich nen guter Server. Hat spaß gemacht.


----------



## Shadistar (8. Februar 2007)

thx, der ist gäyl^^


----------



## Sartanshexer (13. März 2007)

Pagan schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, "rp" steht für "role play", also Rollenspiel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dacht ich auch bist du zufällig im Larp?


----------



## Vastitas (1. November 2007)

Ich kann nur www.oldworld.de sehr empfehlen, der erste deutsche UO-Freeshard. Eine vom dortigen Staff selbst erschaffene Welt mit tollem Hintergrund, nahezu alle Möglichkeiten zur Charakterentfaltung und (was mir persönlich am besten gefällt) die Möglichkeit selbst auf die Spielwelt einzuwirken und seinen Teil beizutragen. - Rollenspiel steht im Vordergrund!

Spieler und Staff sind sehr newbiefreundlich und gerne bereit auf entsprechende Fragen im Forum zu helfen (es gibt aber auch eine "Newbiehelfer"-Liste in der erfahrenere Spieler ihre ICQ Adressen vermerkt haben). :-)

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,
Vastitas


----------



## Parat (2. November 2007)

Im Ernst ... wenn man ne Zeit lang in der NWN-Szene unterwegs war, dann merkt man, dass die Spielerzahl an sich vollkommen wurscht ist. Man interagiert pro Tag eh nur mit einem Bruchteil der Bevölkerung.

Das Problem von UO ist eher, dass die Welten immer so groß sind, also auch 60 Spieler nie begegnen. 30 Spieler auf nem NWN-Server und Du hast durchgängig RP.


----------



## Templer2k (2. November 2007)

Ich hab mal ne weile auf www.Schattenwelt.de gespielt ^^ war immer sehr cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis mein Haus weg war lol


----------



## Vastitas (3. November 2007)

Um das noch zu klären:

Spielerzahlenmässig sind es derzeit zwar "nur" 20-30 an einem guten Abend - bei Staff-Questen oder Spielerereignissen doch auch einige mehr - aber es ballt in der Regel sich in der Stadt "Breitenstein". Die Map an sich ist nicht allzu groß, aber auch nicht so klein, dass alles zwangsläufig aufeinanderklebt. 
Man hat also Auslauf wenn man will, es verrennt sich aber nicht alles irgendwo in der Wildnis (ausser bei irgendwelchen Erkundungstouren zu versteckten, geheimen Orten ;-) ).

Vastitas

/Tante Edith: Es gibt jetzt auch eine neue Screenshotseite mit Bildern aus dem Spielgeschehen, zu erreichen unter: http://oldworld.de/?page=geschichte&pageno=0068


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2007)

Ich war zeitweise auf dem original-Server, danach auf dem größten deutschen Freeshard (früher war es das zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) "Neue Welt". 

Danach war ich mit einem Kumpel in Oldworld und Schattenwelt unterwegs - aber nicht lang. In der Schattenwelt störte mich ein bisschen die merkwürdige Vetternwirtschaft bei einigen Spielern zu den GMs. Danach war ich auf Terrestria als einer der drei ersten Vampire - mit der vollkommen deplazierten Behausung am Strand *g* und den lustigen Ress-Platten, bei denen man als Vampir starb wenn man sich "wiederbeleben" wollte - war zumindest ein lustiger Bug - aber Zeitmangel und gelegentliche Downtimes haben mich dann davon distanziert. Seitdem ists recht Still um meine UO-Zeit geworden.


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2007)

Vor ner Woche hab ich nach 7 Jahren meinen lendary tamer gemacht - Auf Drachenfels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freeshard wohl erst dann wenn DF abgeschaltet wird, wobei ich ein GM Medium auf Hybrid habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khelmaron (5. November 2007)

also wer auf rollenspiel steht dem kann ich astaroth empfehlen
hoffe diesen shard gibt es noch


----------



## Kalvasflam (5. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vor ner Woche hab ich nach 7 Jahren meinen lendary tamer gemacht - Auf Drachenfels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Huih, dann mal ein dickes "Gratz" an dieser Stelle, das ist schon ne Leistung! Habe bis 2001 selber auf DF gespielt, dann mangels Flat eine Pause einlegen müssen. Bin dann später auf Europa angefangen, da DF mir etwas zu leer wurde in der Zwischenzeit. Auf Europa hat es mir sehr viel Spass gemacht, allerdings nicht die AOS-Änderungen und der ganze Japano-Quatsch. Spiele nun seit 2005 auf Defiance, dem größten europäischen Freeshard. Sehr zu empfehlen. Lediglich das Champen fehlt mir etwas, aber dafür reaktivier ich auf OSI alle paar Monate wieder den Account. Dummerweise ist mein Haus dort letztens gefallen. Konnte zwar noch Account aktivieren und mich schnell einloggen, war aber trotzdem zu spät... Naja, war auch nett zu sehen, wie ca. 20 Rote sich um die Sachen geprügelt haben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (12. Dezember 2007)

Bleibt dabei .... die einzigen echten Online-RP-Erfahrungen:

Neverwinter Nights 2
Neverwinter Nights 1
Ultima Online

Insofern Glückwünsche zu dem Schritt. :-)


----------



## Avyn (13. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich war zeitweise auf dem original-Server, danach auf dem größten deutschen Freeshard (früher war es das zumindest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf "Die Neue Welt" war ich früher auch irgendwann mal... Das waren Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kenn immer noch Leute die auf dem Realm spielen

Lass mich raten: du warst bei EQ


----------



## heralin (20. Dezember 2007)

wenn du RP willst lass bloss die finger von vetus mundus! das ist ein ooc shard wo man zwar RP machen kann, aber auch nur wenn man wirklcih seine leute hat. 
ich kann dir schattenwelt empfehlen, da ist für nen UO server noch richtig was los mit ca 60 - 70 spielern die abends online sind. klar hat auch der shard seine pappenheimer aber wer die UO RP com kennt weiss das solche verkorksten leute einfach dazu gehören  
das wichtigste meiner meinung nach ist das du zur anmeldung keine char geschichte mit 1 mio satz zeichen abliefern musst!


----------



## EveaL (20. Januar 2008)

Habe hier Jahre lang gespielt:
www.schattenwelt.de

Administratoren: 	Kelon, Severin, Orrere 
Serverversion: 	RunUO Server 1.0.0 Final
by www.runuo.com 

Spieler zur Zeit online: 	            24 <- das waren vor 4/5 Jahren 250Spieler, nachdem Wow rauskam gefallen. 
Spieler-Max aktueller Monat: 	62
03.01.2008 22:01 
Spieler-Max letzter Monat: 	80
27.12.2007 19:55 
Freigeschaltete Accounts: 	2 543 
Gegenstände: 	                        951 632 
Aktive Gilden: 	                        40 
NPCs: 	                                    20 889 
Serveralter: 	                        8 Jahre, 178 Tage 
Server-Uptime seit Neustart: 	5 Tage, 5:35:15 Stunden 
Speichernutzung: 	            580.72 MB


----------

